# Help! bleeding 2 days before otd!



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a 3dt on the 21st Oct of 2 x 7 cell embryos but since Sat I have been having brown spotting, It was more like brown discharge with black stringy bits. yesterday and today it has increased quite a bit but still quite brown and this morning I had a brown clot, sorry tmi. I haven't really had any af cramps and I'm on cyclogest but it still seems that af is coming. I did a test on Sunday (10dp3dt) due to having positive opk but it was negative. I called the clinic but they said it sounds ok as I didn't bleed after ec or et it could be that coming out and to up my cyclogest but I'm still not sure what's going on with me?? My otd is 4/11 so I still have two days left!! Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Willow1218!!
Please try to stay calm (easier said than done!) if you didn't have any spotting after your ET, it's probably that coming through, plus it may also be an implantation bleed and these can appear even after a few week's.. 
I no you will be knicker checking all day!! but try to relax, take it easy today but if it does get worse and you are concerned call your clinic back...
Look after yourself OK!!! 
Keep thinking    
Luv Jen..x


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Willow1218

I am just behind you, I had a 5DT on 23rd Oct my test day is 06th Nov & today I have had similar bleeding, browny stringy. It looks as if there is some fresh blood. I am now going to be knicker checking all day!!!!!!
I have read other posts and it could be implantation bleeding, will have to wait and see, I was told that if I have a full period there would be a high chance that it has not worked, but will have to wait till Saturday to find out. 
Keep me posted 
Jodie - Here are some vibes for you & I


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yours has started around the same time mine did in the cycle. It's been 3 days now and getting to be more every day. Still not had any red fresh blood yet so it's very confusing!


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

It's really annoying isn't it? 
I called my clinic today & they said it is quite normal and don't read to much into it. They also advised because I had a 5DT that I can test on Thurs/Fri. So I am going to try to hold out till Friday it's only 3 more days. I am scared now to test because I think it's going to be negative. But at least I will know rather than second guessing all the time, ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was going to try to stay late at work today, but It is making me crazy so I am leaving early and going to veg on the sofa. 
Take care - Must keep thinking good things!!!!
Jodie


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I tested on Sunday and really wish I hadn't but at least I can just say maybe it was too early to test.did you have one or two put back? I'm at work too and keep feeling sick with a huge migraine! 
Take care!


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi
I had one embryo transferred, I also have to confess that I broke and also tested on saturday. I have no idea why, I was told not to, but I just could not wait. I wanted it to come back positive but it did not & then suffering AF pains since transfer & now this I am feeling really negative about it. 
Hope we are both proved wrong
Jodie     for us both & everyone else who is in a similar situation


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

How's it going, jodie? Mine seems to be full af now with lots of fresh blood and cramps and a 50p sized clot


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Morning Willow 

Not good I'm afraid, I had fresh blood this am mixed with brown stringy yuk. I have sadly come to the conclusion that it is AF. I am going to test tomorrow as I was told I could, but I think this is to confirm what I already deep down know. 
I am feeling really tearful today & DP's response was are you upset? I did not even answer and left for work. Of course I'm   upset!!!!!!! Upset does not even come close to it. 
At least I will know tomorrow, so not too much more waiting. 
Going to try to get on with some work today but I think I will spend most of it on the net.
Fingers crossed for us both 
Jodie


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel the same as you. My DW is great though but she's still as positive as ever and not given up yet. Wish I could be the same! I'm testing tomorrow too, and have a meeting all day! Let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok... TMI but Now it's turned brown again and I had a big yellowy White blood clot!! What is going on


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Willow

Just returned from my 20th trip to the toilet today & I have had big (TMI) dark brown clots with mixed in what I can assume is progestorone, white stuff. Not feeling very positive right now as have bad AF cramps & definitely more than spotting right now. On the plus side I know people do bleed and get a BFP but I am being so negative about it. 
I have embarrassed myself a few times this am at work and have had a few crying episodes already. 
I am going to my sisters house for lunch to break my day up, she only lives 5 mins from work and I will see my niece & nephew, hopefully they will cheer me up & then definitley leaving early to go home and be miserable.
Lets just think we will both know this time tomorrow and you never know we may get that BFP. I shall try not to be so negative as i am probable dragging you down also. 
Whilst i'm wittering on, do you know anyone that has tried acupuncture? Thinking I may try that as I tried reflexology this time, i am open to try anything. 
Good luck for tomorrow, let me know how things pan out
      for us both 
Jodie


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would of assumed my White clot was progesterone but it can't be as it's not going in that way! That's why I'm so confused. I do feel really negative but I know there is still hope. I just wish I had some frosties left just in case but I had my last two put back in!


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry, no I don't know anyone who has tried it. I guess we can try anything to make it work!


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

It is my first IVF & was really lucky, i have 5   to use. What am i talking about it's going to work, it's going to work. 

 - that is what I will be doing if it does not, that and a whole lot of


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Any news, Jodie?


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Willow

Bad news I'm afraid, I tested this am and got  . I was ok about it today as i got myself all wound up about it yesterday & did lots of  . But now just when i thought I was feeling better about it, called BFC this am to advise & they said I need to continue with pessaries & gel & test on Saturday as originally planned  . I asked what the chances of it being positive & they have said it's still a possibility. I think it is just so they can tick the box. So I will do what they say. 
Had a really rubbish day yesterday & took it out on DP, but now feel quite positive. I am really lucky i had so many eggs & so many fetrilised. The gradings were also good & I had 5  . Some people don't even get that far, so I am happy with that. I think after test on Saturday I arrange a follow up & then look to use my  . It is a numbers game so fingers crossed one of those little blitters will like it & stick around. 
All in all  bit of crap time, but it's not over yet & I can try again 

HAve you tested yet?

Sorry for my sad post, but better out than in and like I have said it's not all bad. Hopefully they can learn something from this first attempt, they have told me it's like a big investigation as everyone is different and as my mother has always said they certainly broke the mould when they made me (SPECIAL!!!) 
Take care
Jodie x


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Willow 

I meant to put        for you I hope you get a BFP.

Jodie


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm bfn too and it is my test day. Still having some blood but a very positive opk for some reason. I'm gonna carry on with progesterone for a few days til they run out. I can't start again til January anyway as I need to find the money for another treatment and I have no frosties and have to start again. What clinic are you at? I'm sorry for your bfn but you still have time for the result to change!!


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Willow 

What is OPK? I have heard of people having BFN & AF and still some how managed to be PG, so you never know. 
I think that is when I will go for another ET at least I don't have to go through the EC again and as you say I may even get to saturday & it might just be a BFP. 
I also have to check my finances, I am with the Bath Fertility Centre & I live in Wiltshire, funding is a bit up in the air. I was originally told 3 funded cysles, then down to one, but at my ET they said I should be able to use my 5 frozen ones as part of the funding. Really confusing. 
Good luck, take care 
Jodie


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

It's an ovulation test. It shouldn't b positive when I'm on my period! I live in Bristol but I'm at london womens clinic. Do they do private cycles there cos I don't get any funding at all! I really hope your result changes xx


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Willow

Oh I see, that is good. 

Yes they do private treatments, well at least I think they do, in my pack they gave me all the info on prices if i had to pay, luckily not this time. Have decided that we will use of funded cycle/s and then pay privately. We are saving now, but fingers crossed can spend that on something else. 

Jodie


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

Still bfn but the bleeding stopped yesterday! I looked into your clinic as it's closer but they don't have a sperm bank so I can't use it. How are you doing?


----------



## JodeciMaz (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Willow

BFN for me too on Saturday, I knew that would be the case but went through the motions anyway. I have had a busy weekend, walking me dog, fireworks and stuffing my face. It's been good, just what I needed. 
My bleeding has also stopped now, thank god. I am calling my clinic today today to arrange a follow up to find out what to do next. I am going to enjoy Christmas & then look forward to the new year.  
A friend of mine, who when I last spoke to was looking for a donor sperm, obviously found one as she & her DW are now expecting twins. She lives in my area. I will ask her where she had her treatment and let you know. 
Take care
Jodie


----------



## willow1218 (Jul 22, 2010)

How are you Jodie? I still don't have AF!! Stopped progesterone 7 days ago!


----------

